# The Traffic Camera



## Raven (Feb 4, 2010)

I was driving when I saw the flash of a traffic camera.


I figured that my picture had been taken for exceeding the limit even though I knew that I was not speeding.


Just to be sure, I went around the block and passed the same spot, driving even more slowly, but again the camera flashed.


Now I began to think that this was quite funny, so I drove even slower as I passed the area once more, but the traffic camera again flashed.


I tried a fourth and fifth time with the same results, and was now laughing as the camera flashed while I rolled past at a snail's pace.


Two weeks later, I got five tickets in the mail for driving without a seat belt.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL!! That's a good one.


----------



## turtle (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------

